# La "gentoo box"

## Shark_y

Ragazzi, ho appena fatto "la follia"... :Razz: 

Ho ordinato la Kuro box che pare sia il matrimonio perfetto per un mini-maxi serverino gentoo.

Vi terro aggiornati, comunque esistono già howto.

Sono entusiasta e con un certo piacere esco dopo tanti anni (si va indietro fino ai tempi dell'Amiga) da architetture noiosamente x86.

Evviva la libertà di scelta!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

p.s.: Qualcuno l'ha già vista in italia?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

scusami.... ti posso chiedere maggiori informazioni su questo prodotto?

che tipo di architettura usa?  e come va usato, nel senso di un normale pc oppure è specifico per determinate funzioni?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Leggi qua http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20050221-newsletter.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## lavish

$240.00 per ls versione HG?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!?!?! SOLO???????  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Shark_y

 *lavish wrote:*   

> $240.00 per ls versione HG?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!?!?! SOLO???????    

 

Confermo! Pagati 287$ con le spese di spedizione  :Razz: 

Chiaramente l'hard disk non è incluso.

Manca anche il trasformatore 110/220 volt ma quello costa sugli 8.

----------

## lavish

Io sono curiosissimo di sentire la tua esperienza! L'hd è uno normale da laptops?

----------

## Shark_y

Mi ha gentilmente contattato il ragazzo che sta lavorando sul base-layout avvisandomi di nuovi aggiornamenti

http://www.kurobox.com/online/tiki-index.php?page=projectsGenToo

http://www.kurobox.com/online/tiki-index.php?page=GentooBeta1_20050306

L'hard disk è un normale IDE da 3,5 pollici (quelli da desktop per intenterci) quindi meglio per costi, capacità ed affidabilità.

Comunque a Venezia c'è anche un rivenditore BuffaloTech http://www.comitec.it/ che può avere a disposzione delle buffalo linkstation che possono essere trasformate in una kurobox secondo la procedura indicata qui

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

scusate, non che me ne intenda molto.. ma un processore powerpc a 266mhz con 128 mb di ram, non è un po passato?

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> scusate, non che me ne intenda molto.. ma un processore powerpc a 266mhz con 128 mb di ram, non è un po passato?

 

Si, ma al solito dipende da quello che ci vuoi fare.

IMHO la kuro mi ispira parecchio, anche se ci sarebbe la limitazione sulla versione del kernel (troppo vecchia, non posso usarla per syncare il Palm....).

Shark_y, ci tieni aggiornati?

----------

## G2k

si in effetti non pagherei cosi' tanto per un PPC 266mhz senza hard disk. Non capisco cosa ci sia di tanto "Rivoluzionario"..qualcuno mi potrebbe illuminare?

Edit: La sega e' inclusa?

1

2

3

----------

## Mr.Evolution

secondo me è figa come idea.....se vai da un amico che non ha l'USB 2.0 lo attacchi all'ethernet o lo puoi lasciare in ditta a scaricare dei torrent delle distribuzioni linux....troppo fico....

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Poi pensa.....con 50 ¤ compri una custodi porta-hdd USB 2.0 e ti tocca comprare anche la scheda (io non ce l'ho e mi costerebbe 20¤)....morale 70¤ e con il portatile come faccio??? Altra scheda....TOTALE 90¤

Con qualcosa in più ho maggiore compatibilità (chi non ha una Ethernet???) ed un processore dedicato al dowload.....per me è fico....

----------

## lotti

ma alla fine cosa si potrebbe fare? nonc apisco cosa faccio di bello co sto coso?

----------

## lavish

 *lotti wrote:*   

> ma alla fine cosa si potrebbe fare? nonc apisco cosa faccio di bello co sto coso?

 

Un server domestico... io quasi quasi un pensiarino ce lo faccio davvero... così ci faccio un print server.. ftp... http....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Anch'io ci sto facendo un pensierino.....un serverino nello spazio di un hdd portatile....una ficata!

Cmq non volevo farmelo mandare dagli USA sennò tra spese varie e spedizione mi pelano....ho mandato una mail al negozio di Venezia ma non ha ancora risposto....(essendo io di Padova, 15 minuti di treno e sono a posto....)

L'unica cosa che mi frena un pò è la procedura da seguire per la ROM e le altre cose....ma il kernel 2.4.17 non è un pò anzianotto??? Ci faccio girare a malapena ReiserFS.....

----------

## cagnaluia

 *Shark_y wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   $240.00 per ls versione HG?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!?!?! SOLO???????     
> 
> Confermo! Pagati 287$ con le spese di spedizione 
> 
> Chiaramente l'hard disk non è incluso.
> ...

 

totale... 350Euro ??? minimo..

beh... RICORDO che APPLE vende un cosetto: MAC MINI.. molto migliore a 460Euro!!! (licenza studenti).. 

costasse almeno 100euro in meno.. sarebbe un mezzo affare questa box... bah

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Tu hai guardato la versione HQ (233Mhz e Gb ethernet) che costa 240 USD.....io stavo pensando alla versione normale (200Mhz e 100 baseT ethernet)...che costa sensibilmente meno

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma la ram si puù upgradare? di che tipo è? con 64mb non mi aprirebbe nemmeno amule

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> con 64mb non mi aprirebbe nemmeno amule

 

IMHO su quel box X é da evitare proprio....  concordo con gli usi suggeriti da lavish. Al limite sarebbe interessante attaccare una scheda sonora....

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

non so chi siano, non ho relazioni nè personale nè commerciali...

ma mi sembravano belli.... (c'è anche il CarPuter)

Sui 360 euri ivati sembrano essere più potenti della Kuro.

www.mini-itx.it

ciao ivan

----------

## Naspe

Qualcuno sa se si puo upgradare la RAM?

Dischi? Ce ne stanno mica 2? In caso negativo qualcuno sa quanto grosso posso metterlo?

----------

## Ghostraider

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

>  *Shark_y wrote:*    *lavish wrote:*   $240.00 per ls versione HG?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!?!?! SOLO???????     
> 
> Confermo! Pagati 287$ con le spese di spedizione 
> 
> Chiaramente l'hard disk non è incluso.
> ...

 

Ma la "licenza studenti" viene applicata anche su ibook per caso ?

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma la "licenza studenti" viene applicata anche su ibook per caso ?

 

5% amico....

----------

## Ghostraider

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   
> 
> Ma la "licenza studenti" viene applicata anche su ibook per caso ? 
> 
> 5% amico....

 

Ah... :Shocked:  ... bè sempre meglio che niente.

Grazie lo stesso dell'informazione. Questo significa che dovrò aspettare ancora molto tempo a meno di crolli inaspettati dei prezzi.  :Sad: 

Ciao.

----------

## dappiu

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

>  *Mr.Evolution wrote:*    *Ghostraider wrote:*   
> 
> Ma la "licenza studenti" viene applicata anche su ibook per caso ? 
> 
> 5% amico.... 
> ...

 

E' OT, cmq... io ho l'iBook con lo schermo da 12", quello meno potente ( e meno costoso) ma ti assicuro che ha delle ottime prestazioni per quasi tutte le applicazioni. Interessante la wireless integrata. L'unica cosa che manca è un po' di ram, 256mb sono un po' pochi, però alla fine non spendi tanto

----------

## dappiu

A proposito...

Ho intenzione di utilizzare un vecchio pentium 2 350mhz che non uso da diverso tempo come router casalingo, server mail, ftp, http etc. etc.

Secondo voi è meglio configurarlo per essere più veloce o più stabile? (Sono indeciso fra Reiser4 e ReiserFS per esempio...)

Quali CFLAGS sono buone per un pentium 2?

----------

## shev

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Secondo voi è meglio configurarlo per essere più veloce o più stabile? (Sono indeciso fra Reiser4 e ReiserFS per esempio...)
> 
> Quali CFLAGS sono buone per un pentium 2?

 

Sei OT in questo topic, creane un altro o cerca in quelli vecchi, ne ricordo diversi a proposito (sulle cflags ce ne sono una marea...). Cmq se si tratta di un server, stabilità/affidabilità/sicurezza devono essere al primo posto. Non sacrificarle per cose secondarie quali l'appena percettibile incremento di prestazioni di cflags spinte o un filesystem "da corsa" ma non ancora maturo. Ma ripeto, qui siamo OT, si parla di kurobox.

----------

## Occasus

secondo me sto computer è troppo figo!  :Very Happy: 

ma trasformatore e hard disk vanno bene quelli comuni o ci vogliono alcuni speciali?

secondo voi riesce a reggere lamp e un server ftp tutto senza x per uso casalingo?

a me piacerebbe comprarlo però...ho anche una xbox che potrei modificare.

secondo voi è meglio una xbox o un kuro come server casalingo? (fate finta che la xbox non sia della microsoft, altrimenti l'opinione è falsata  :Smile: )

----------

## neon

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> secondo voi è meglio una xbox o un kuro come server casalingo? (fate finta che la xbox non sia della microsoft, altrimenti l'opinione è falsata )

 

L'xbox serve per giocarci (al max la vedo come player divx). Se l'hai comprata per utilizzarla come server casalingo secondo me era meglio una kuro che e' fatta apposta...

----------

## Occasus

io l'xbox ce l'ho da 1 anno e mezzo e l'ho sempre usata per giocarci.

però da un po' di tempo mi è venuto il desiderio di affiancare al mio pc un serverino casalingo, quindi non so se mi conviene comprare i modchip e fare da me la modifica oppure usare una kurobox

----------

## dappiu

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo voi è meglio una xbox o un kuro come server casalingo? (fate finta che la xbox non sia della microsoft, altrimenti l'opinione è falsata )

 

L'xbox ha qualche pro, ad esempio il processore più veloce ed una scheda con accelerazione 3d (a dir la verità non so se la kuro abbia una scheda 3d), inoltre l'hard-disk, anche se piccolo (6-8gb) è già incluso. Cmq a me è convenuto usare l'x-box per questo scopo, dato che era da tempo caduta in disuso. Almeno non ho speso quasi niente.

----------

## Occasus

però la modifica si paga...

però ci sono anche dei vantaggi per kuro:

è più bello, ha prese più normali (non l'usb taroccato dell'xbox), posso giocare ed usare un serverino contemporaneamente.

la scelta è difficilina  :Smile: 

----------

## Shark_y

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ragazzi, è arrivato sto installando, na figata....

Prima di tutto vorrei chiarire che il Kuro non ha nessuna uscita video (no X quindi)

Comunque diciamo che la vera figata.

Il mio obbiettivo è creare "un box chiavi in mano" da offrire ai miei clienti, che sia un web e db server per far girare applicazioni intranet php.

Perfetto anche come NAS e fileserver, ma sto anche ad esempio pensando di trasformarlo in un centralino VOIP ... 

In questo senso è l'ideale, avere una piattaforma testata e stabile per poter offrire ad un costo ragionevole qualcosa di infinitamente più affifabile che un server win costoso ed instabile.

Il bello di Linux stà nella affidabilità e scalabilità, gentoo poi è quantomai "device independent" e flessibile.

Offrire quindi qualcosa di piccolo e non invasivo, affidabile ed economico.

Soluzioni che Bill ed amici non riusciuranno mai ad offire.

Riescono solo a inculcare nel cervello della gente "che con più memoria e più gigahertz" tutto funziona meglio.

Inesorabilmente poi ti trovi con una macchina piena di file e processi utili solo a rinpinguare le tasche di Bill & company.

Loro ricchi, tu disperato, i tuo clienti scoglionati se non incazzati.

----------

## dappiu

Non sarà un po' troppo per un ppc da 266mhz?  :Shocked: 

Da quel che so le applicazioni php sono un po' pesanti da gestire... forse solo per un intranet potrebbe andare comunque bene.

----------

## Occasus

accidenti! vorrei sempre di più utilizzare un kuro!  :Very Happy: 

per cortesia potresti elencare l'hardware che ha?

n.b. le specifiche scritte nel loro .pdf non mi sono sufficienti

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ragazzi, sapete che l'idea dell'x-box oltre che bullo (con Linux dentro) secondo me si rivela anche piÃ¹ economica della kuro.....

non per dire ma l'x-box mi da il vantaggio di bullarmi ocn gli amici non smanettoni e le uscite video e per tastiera e mouse....mica poco....

Ora vado al mercatino dell'usato....

La SK DI RETE CE L'HA VERO (X-BOX)????

----------

## dappiu

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, sapete che l'idea dell'x-box oltre che bullo (con Linux dentro) secondo me si rivela anche piÃ¹ economica della kuro.....
> 
> non per dire ma l'x-box mi da il vantaggio di bullarmi ocn gli amici non smanettoni e le uscite video e per tastiera e mouse....mica poco....
> 
> Ora vado al mercatino dell'usato....
> ...

 

si ce l'ha la scheda di rete. E la modifica non si paga nemmeno tanto. puoi anche comprarla gia modificata

----------

## lavish

Il bullarsi è secondario... anzi che dico, primario, nel senso che se devi farti un serverino per bullarti è meglio se ti dai all'agricoltura (con tutto il rispetto per i contadini)

Cavolate a parte (esatto, proprio nel senso di ortaggi) un ppc 233 è una macchina abbastanza seria su cui lavorarci... e l'uscita video non servirebbe a nulla su una macchina del genere...solo a consumare di più...

Ciao  :Wink: 

<EDIT> se vuoi bullarti per davvero collabora allo sviluppo di questo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Forse mi sono espresso male anche se MenuetOS Ã¨ una ficata!!! Tra poco lo provo....poi Ã¨ scritto in Assembly quindi Ã¨ dovrebbe essere una scheggia.....

Dicevamo: a me servirebbe un "supporto relativamente portatile dove mettere un hdd da 3,5 pollici (quelli da 2,5 costano troppo....)" per andare a fare il figo ad un lan party di amici....La parte bulla sarebbe avere una Linux box sul giocattoloi Microsoft che Ã¨ sempre un pIII 733....con uscita video che credimi puÃ² esse utile....

La Kuro Ã¨ bellissima, non fraintendere....mi piacerebbe lavorare con un ppc ma 233Mhz (RISC) contro 733Mhz (CISC) a quasi lo stesso prezzo Ã¨ piÃ¹ interessante....

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ma nella kurobox la memoria è espandibile?

----------

## Shark_y

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ma nella kurobox la memoria è espandibile?

 

Ris: No  128Mb fissi se prendi la versione HG...

Ragazzi è troppo divertente veder lampeggiare il led sul kurobox mentre lanci gli emerge ... un gioiellino...

Ecco un lspci

```
kurobox root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Motorola MPC8245 [Unity] (rev 14)

0000:00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

0000:00:0c.0 IDE interface: Silicon Image, Inc. (formerly CMD Technology Inc) PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:0e.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

0000:00:0e.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

0000:00:0e.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

kurobox root #

```

e

```
kurobox root # dmesg

Memory BAT mapping: BAT2=128Mb, BAT3=0Mb, residual: 0Mb

Linux version 2.4.17_mvl21 (root@toda_dev.melcoinc.co.jp) (gcc version 2.95.3 20010315 (release/MontaVista)) #24 2004ǯ 10�� 19�� ������ 17:17:03 JST

KURO-BOX (C) 2004 KUROUTO-SHIKOU.

On node 0 totalpages: 32768

zone(0): 32768 pages.

zone(1): 0 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1

OpenPIC Version 1.2 (1 CPUs and 139 IRQ sources) at 80040000

decrementer frequency = 32.603369 MHz

Calibrating delay loop... 173.67 BogoMIPS

Memory: 124760k available (1244k kernel code, 556k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Disabling the Out Of Memory Killer

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

MELCO INC. RTC driver ver 1.00

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x80004600 (irq = 138) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x80004500 (irq = 137) is a 16550A

block: 128 slots per queue, batch=32

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 10000K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

CMD680: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 60

CMD680: chipset revision 2

CMD680: 100% native mode on irq 17

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbffed0-0xbffed7, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbffed8-0xbffedf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IC35L060AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0xbffef8-0xbffeff,0xbffef6 on irq 17

hda: 120103200 sectors (61493 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=119150/16/63, UDMA(100)

Partition check:

 hda: [PTBL] [7476/255/63] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 >

FLASHDISK:Initialized [FUJITSU MBM29PL32TM]

eth0: Identified chip type is 'RTL8169s/8110s'.

eth0: RTL8169s/8110s Gigabit Ethernet driver supports Jambo Frame 1.8n4b <2004-3-16> at 0xc9000f00, 00:0d:0b:69:08:05, IRQ 16

eth0: Auto-negotiation Enabled.

eth0: 100Mbps Full-duplex operation.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

request_module[scsi_hostadapter]: Root fs not mounted

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:0e.2, PCI device 1033:00e0 (NEC Corporation)

hcd.c: irq 19, pci mem c9002f00

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 5 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9004000, IRQ 19

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0e.0, NEC Corporation USB

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc9006000, IRQ 19

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0e.1, NEC Corporation USB (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

NET4: AppleTalk 0.18a for Linux NET4.0

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 2137k freed

fff70000:4f4b4f4b

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

fff70000:4f4b4f4b

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

change_root: old root has d_count=2

Trying to unmount old root ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k init

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,1), internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,5), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.17, 10 Jan 2002 on ide0(3,6), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

Ecco qui il mio Kurobox Gentoo "up and running" configurato velocemente e senza intoppi grazie a TGL che nel suo howto di installazione è stato veramente preciso, avendolo forse anche studiato per non Gentooisti.

Ora vado di emerge a manetta con il "Gentoo Box".

Per sbizzarrirmi ho deciso di mettere in pista uno "Zaurus"  come interfaccia di amministrazione. SSH da palmare via wifi, 'no sballo, molto megliio di qualsiasi scheda grafica

----------

## z3n0

anche io pensavo di farmi un serverino stupido di quelli che gestisce la conn, fa da firewall, scarica con amule a palla, fa da ftp, sito e qualche bnc irc, ma alla fine con un mini-itx (www.mini-itx.it) ti prendi un proc da 1ghz, mobo, hd da 40 low, ram 128 sempre low e consuma meno di un caricabatterie x cell...

o sbaglio?

edit: ho controllato meglio, con 440 circa ti fai una mobo epia fanless con proc da 600mhz scheda video e ethernet integrata, ram 256, hd 40gb low e cdrom 24x...direi ottimo no?

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: ho controllato meglio, con 440ï¿½ circa ti fai una mobo epia fanless con proc da 600mhz scheda video e ethernet integrata, ram 256, hd 40gb low e cdrom 24x...direi ottimo no?

 

Dipende da cosa ci devi fare

----------

## !equilibrium

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> edit: ho controllato meglio, con 440 circa ti fai una mobo epia fanless con proc da 600mhz scheda video e ethernet integrata, ram 256, hd 40gb low e cdrom 24x...direi ottimo no?

 

p.s.: nulla in contrario alle EPIA (le uso pure io per lavoro) ma un ppc 233 è anni luce + veloce di qualsiasi VIA cpu attuale

----------

## randomaze

 *Shark_y wrote:*   

> Per sbizzarrirmi ho deciso di mettere in pista uno "Zaurus"  come interfaccia di amministrazione. SSH da palmare via wifi, 'no sballo, molto megliio di qualsiasi scheda grafica

 

Ma il WiFi é integrato?

E, sopratutto, anche se il kernel é bloccato, hai la possibilità di aggiungere moduli modificati (chessò i driver di periferiche USB....)?

----------

## Shark_y

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Shark_y wrote:*   Per sbizzarrirmi ho deciso di mettere in pista uno "Zaurus"  come interfaccia di amministrazione. SSH da palmare via wifi, 'no sballo, molto megliio di qualsiasi scheda grafica 
> 
> Ma il WiFi é integrato?
> 
> E, sopratutto, anche se il kernel é bloccato, hai la possibilità di aggiungere moduli modificati (chessò i driver di periferiche USB....)?

 

Chi dice che il kernel sia bloccato? Come ricompilarlo: http://jan.csie.ntu.edu.tw/~jo/kuro/loader/README

E poi mi correggo: qui trovate le informazioni su  come aggiungere RAM.

Si arriva a 512M

Sto facendo un pò di prove, postgresql, apache, php, nfs, samba, postfix, courier e via dicendo....

Qualcuno ha in mente al volo qualche tool che mi aiuti a fare un pò di benchmarking e stressare il kurobox?

----------

## lavish

 *Shark_y wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Qualcuno ha in mente al volo qualche tool che mi aiuti a fare un pò di benchmarking e stressare il kurobox?

 

QUalche genlop -t non sarebbe male per cominciare  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shark_y wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha in mente al volo qualche tool che mi aiuti a fare un pò di benchmarking e stressare il kurobox?

 

Beh se hai installato da stage1 la hai già un pò stressata  :Razz: 

qui trovi dei programmi di benchmark... ma forse ci sono anche in portage  :Wink: 

Grazie della info sulla ricompilazione del kernel... molto interessante  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Shark_y

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> QUalche genlop -t non sarebbe male per cominciare 

 

```
kurobox root # genlop -t postgresql

 * dev-db/postgresql

     Sun Mar 20 19:11:30 2005 >>> dev-db/postgresql-7.4.7-r1

       merge time: 49 minutes and 43 seconds.

kurobox root #

```

 :Wink: 

Certo non è un astronave ma è un bel mostriciattolo per quanto è piccolo!

----------

## Occasus

facendo un paragone (purtroppo inesatto) con un x86, quanti mhz gli daresti?

----------

## lavish

 *Occasus wrote:*   

> facendo un paragone (purtroppo inesatto) con un x86, quanti mhz gli daresti?

 

Nonono... lascia stare 'sti discorsi ti prego! Io ho compilato lo stesso programma con USE="-*" in 5 minuti su un amd64 3200+.

----------

## z3n0

voi dite che un ppc233 è piu veloce di una epia 600mhz?

----------

## power83

raga ma prendetevi un mac mini a 499euro o 460euro con licenza studenti...1,25GHz G4 PowerPC, 256DDR 333 ram, 40 GB hdd, scheda rete, modem, audio, radeon 9200 32MB DDR...

----------

## z3n0

voglio spendere molto meno...  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> voglio spendere molto meno... 

 

Prenditi una xbox  :Razz: 

----------

## Occasus

esatto:wink: 

però c'è da dire che ho speso 90 per l'ordine del chip xecuter3 e l'adattatore xapt3r + spedizioni  :Rolling Eyes: 

<semi_ot>

non ho ancora capito perché l'xbox ha bisogno di un kernel personalizzato. in fondo non è altro che un pc leggermente diverso da quelli normalmente in commercio.

qualcuno sa il perché?

</semi_ot>

----------

## z3n0

quello che so io sulla xbox è questo: http://gizmo2.dyndns.org/index.php?page=linuxbox stesso nella pagina c'è anche n'altro link  :Smile: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Buonasera, stavo iniziando a documentarmi seriamente su questo bel giocattolino detto "Kuro Box"  :Very Happy: 

Per me a casa sarebbe l'ideale, volevo solo sapere un paio di cosette prima dell'acquisto...

Non ho ben capito se quando arriva è smontata e bisogna assemblare i pezzi o solamente aggiungere l'Hd ( da 2.5 o da 3.5 ?? ).

La seconda cosa è rigurado al rumore, tenendola sempre accesa, quanto rumore fa ?

Spero poco, almeno in camera tornerà un po' di quiete  :Wink: 

Qualsiasi altra info utile è super accetta...ciao!

EDIT: ho trovato ora il datasheet sul sito, ok HD da 3.5'' e super silent fan -> sempre più interessante...

Però parla di "default software package", cioè funzia già appena arriva ??

----------

## z3n0

da quello che ho cpaito, è che x installarci una qualunque distro ci sono un po di cosette da fare (c'è una guida e supporto x mettere una specie di gentoo).

io ero itneressato, ma quando ho cpaito che non potevo usarlo come server e quindi metterci n'altra scheda di rete, ho abbandonato il pensiero!

----------

## btbbass

Voglio comprare una KuroBox!!!

Per le mie esigenze è perfetta, fa di tutto un po e per i miei 4 cumputer sarebbe l'ideal come web- file- e media-server, magari con un pizzico di amule...

Il prezzo è sceso di molto, ora costa 149 dollari, che con il cambio fanno più o meno 120...

Unico problema, le spese di spedizione, che sono di 50 dollari, un po troppo, praticamente un terzo della kuro.. 

Ora, ho controllato che se si prendono più kurobox, naturalmente in proporzione le spese di spedizione scendono di molto... ora pensavo

c'è qualcuno che vuole comprare una kurobox e dividere le spese di spedizione???

Pensavo che se ci fossero 4 persone oltre a me andrebbe bene, perchè per 5 kuro le spese sono di 100 dollari circa, che fanno 20 dollari anzichè 50... Naturalmente più siamo e meglio è!!!

Ditemi qualcosa sul forum, e se qualcuno è interessato, posso aprire un thread separato per dare una migliore visibilità alla cosa...

----------

## Occasus

Io penso sempre di acquistare la Kurobox, ma ci ripenso perchÃ© dovrei acquistare un altro HD (attualmente ne ho uno da 250GB nel PC, uno da 40GB nell'XBOX e uno da 10GB 5200rpm, quindi troppo lento, come backup per l'XBOX).

PerÃ² mi piace molto che sia piccola, silenziosa e poco esosa di corrente.

btbass, insomma, abbastanza probabilmente comprerei quest'oggetto.

----------

